# Jeff does "Hookers"



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Iâ€™d like to invite all interested parties to the next meeting of â€œHookersâ€. 

July 16, mark it down. 

Jeff Friederich, Fish Addiction Guide Service will present the program on how he goes about fishing Lake Livingston. 

I can promise you that you will learn some thing(s) about fishing the lake regardless of your experience level...not many have fished the Lake more than I have...but I certainly learned some things going out with him. 

We have a robust little group mostly from the Livingston area made up of very fine anglers who are serious about fishing...and Jeff will fit right in with the group.

The meeting begins at 6:30 pm at the First National Bank Conference Room, 2121 US190W (side door). Hooker meetings are free and open to all. 

Polk County Hookers is a fishing club devoted to enhancing your enjoyment of fishing and the outdoors. For more information, 
email [email protected], or call 936.327.3825.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I need to find a way to get out there! Thanks for the invite!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks. I'll try to be there. Need all the help I can get.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Great info. Thanks


Tight lines folks!!


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

darn wish it was on friday or saturday. Thursdays I work pm shift. I will have to try to figure a way to get off.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Would love to attend but I am in New Orleans that day.


----------



## Bottom bouncer (Jul 26, 2010)

Larry I have to give it to you with that post title we have been rolling all day over that !!


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks - I'll be there. I can use all the fishing help I can get.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Is this the Hookers Bass Club? We at Lake Livingston Friends of Reservoirs have a relationship with them. I'm also on the board at TBBU and a member at SCBC and all organizations know of the "Hookers". Great group of guys...

I'd be happy to attend if I can! Anything to bring?

Karl


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Bottom bouncer said:


> Larry I have to give it to you with that post title we have been rolling all day over that !!


 LOL...after fishing with Jeff, I'm pretty sure I can get away with that one, Jim.

He's a great guy with a great sense of humor.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

this meeting in Onalaska or Livingston ??


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Meadowlark said:


> Iâ€™d like to invite all interested parties to the next meeting of â€œHookersâ€.
> 
> July 16, mark it down.
> 
> ...


 I have said this before and I will say it again, I will try my very best to make this meeting. I need all the help I can get to fish Lake Livingston. I would like to meet Jeff also as I have intentions of hiring him soon.
Thank you, Meadowlark for posting this notice.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Man I wish I could do it. There is no way I could get there on time from work. Shoot! Thanks for the invite though. I'd be there in a heartbeat if I could.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Bottom bouncer said:


> Larry I have to give it to you with that post title we have been rolling all day over that !!


I love a good sense of humor!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Is it at the Onalaska bank or Livingston Bank ???


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Livingston: First National Bank Conference Room, 2121 US190W (side door)


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks to Jeff Friederich from Fish Addiction Guide Service for taking the time to share his knowledge of Lake Livingston at the Polk County Hookers meeting last night. I learned a lot from him and from the other experienced fishermen (and women) in attendence.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the invite. It was a great discussion.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

It was great to see folks come all the way from Galveston and Katy as well as locals to join in our little fishing group discussion....and welcome back any time. 

For a small community, we have some really good, lively discussions and welcome everyone who loves fishing LL. 

I hope everyone enjoyed it and also thank Jeff for sharing his knowledge and being such a good sport. 

We have had an "Arkansas striper" program in the past where we talk about Ouachita, Hamilton, etc....and if there is interest, we can have another one of those this fall.... just discuss anything and everything related to catching those behemoth Arkansas stripers.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, I missed it again.......I can't believe it!
Please let us know when the next meeting is.

Thank you


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

DJ77360 said:


> Well, I missed it again.......I can't believe it!
> Please let us know when the next meeting is.
> 
> Thank you


 DJ...just send me your e-mail via PM and I'll add you to the mailing list.

George writes up some excellent minutes to the meetings and sends them out via e-mail.

Also, the Polk County Enterprise usually puts out a full spread including pictures documenting the results of our meetings. There's usually some excellent information in those.


----------

